# 15x10 deep dish rims......



## davidreno (Oct 1, 2007)

Deleted....

_Modified by davidreno at 3:46 PM 6-17-2008_


_Modified by davidreno at 3:46 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 15x10 deep dish rims...... (davidreno)*

Won't work and IIRC, those are truck wheels. You see them alot on Blazer's. The poke on a Blazer alone is extreme. Even if you had a slight chance, those shouldn't be the ones to do it with. The offset is WAY off. Hope This Helps.....


----------



## davidreno (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 15x10 deep dish rims...... (Capt.Dreadz)*

yes it did thanks a bunch.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

